# cuistre



## totor

¿Qué tal, gente?

En mi traducción actual* una mujer, física, recuerda un episodio de su juventud en el que trató de desplegar sus conocimientos recién aprendidos y su madre, que también era física, dijo indignada en voz alta, para que la escuchara otra colega que pasaba a su lado:

_« Ma fille est un cuistre ! »_

para luego contar:

_J’ai appris ce jour-là ce que signifie le mot « cuistre ». À force de réfléchir à cet épisode, j’ai fini par me dire que le mot important dans cette apostrophe est le mot « cuistre », du fait de sa signification, certes, mais surtout en raison de son genre grammatical, le masculin – qui le rend difficilement accordable avec le sujet de la phrase « ma fille »._

Veo que los ejemplos que da el CNRTL son todos masculinos –especialmente, para mi caso: 'Homme pédant, ridicule et vaniteux de son savoir'–, y me pregunto, pues, si jamás se aplica 'cuistre' a una mujer.

Si se le quiere décir algo en ese sentido antedicho, ¿qué se le dice? ¿Pédante?

* Vinciane Despret, Isabelle Stengers, _Les Faiseuses d’histoires_


----------



## swift

> Ce charabia va bien à ces pensers [sic : pensées] infâmes. Cette princesse est une sotte, vraiment et une cuistre. — (L’Ermitage, volume 6, 1895) Définition de cuistre | Dictionnaire français | La langue française


🤓


----------



## totor

Vaya, José.

Fijate lo que encontré ahora en Le Monde:

Montherlant, qui avait parfois des égards mais jamais d’attirance pour notre sexe, ne craint pas de faire de « cuistre » un adjectif s’appliquant au féminin. Et Google montre que « la cuistre » ou « une cuistre » ne sont plus si rares ; c’est aussi que le temps des « femmes savantes » est dépassé.

El problema es que quien habla dice que el género gramatical de la palabra es el masculino.

Tal vez 'era' es más adecuado.



Aunque Montherlant, quand même…


----------



## swift

Che, ¿en qué año se enmarca el diálogo entre la madre y su hija? El que hoy por hoy se emplee en femenino no es óbice para que, en el recuerdo de la autora, este fuese un substantivo masculino, sobre todo si tomamos en cuenta que su madre dijo claramente _un cuistre_. Hoy podrá ser común en cuanto al género y no faltarán ejemplos aislados (como el que di arriba) de que se usó alguna vez en femenino, pero no creo que te toque reescribir o reeditar algo tan personal como un recuerdo ajeno. Además, en la traducción, _cuistre_ debe mantener el valor autonímico y metalingüístico que tiene en el original.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> no creo que te toque reescribir o reeditar algo tan personal como un recuerdo ajeno. Además, en la traducción,  _cuistre_ debe mantener el valor autonímico y metalingüístico que tiene en el original


Claro está, José, y si puse este hilo es justamente para buscar elementos seguros para la consabida, inexcusable y maldita n. del t., no sea cosa de que ponga algo mal.

Por ejemplo, poner la frase original y en la nota algo así como 'término que se usa *siempre* en masculino'. En todo caso, tendré que anteponerle '*casi*', o cambiarlo por '*en el 99 % de los casos*' .

_“Ma fille est un cuistre !*”_
---------------------------------------
* ¡Mi hija es un sabihondo! _Cuistre_ es un término que en el 99 % de los casos remite a los hombres. N. del T.



swift said:


> ¿en qué año se enmarca el diálogo entre la madre y su hija?


Es contemporáneo, tal vez unos 30 años atrás.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Che, ¿en qué año se enmarca el diálogo entre la madre y su hija? El que hoy por hoy se emplee en femenino no es óbice para que, en el recuerdo de la autora, este fuese un substantivo masculino, sobre todo si tomamos en cuenta que su madre dijo claramente _un cuistre_. Hoy podrá ser común en cuanto al género y no faltarán ejemplos aislados (como el que di arriba) de que se usó alguna vez en femenino, pero no creo que te toque reescribir o reeditar algo tan personal como un recuerdo ajeno. Además, en la traducción, _cuistre_ debe mantener el valor autonímico y metalingüístico que tiene en el original.


José (qué garrón que lo manden al frente; ese @totor no es un amigo ):_ Cuistre_ peut être n' importe qui, un "quiconque"; jadis le mot désignait un valet, un domestique dans un établissement d’enseignement (un métier exercé seulement par des hommes !) mais ce sens est désuet, il a disparu. Aujourd’hui, _cuistre_ désigne plutôt une personne qui étale ses connaissances, sa culture, avec prétention et fierté, alors qu’elle ne maîtrise pas vraiment les sujets sur lesquels elle s’exprime. Ce nom est notamment utilisé comme insulte envers une personne qu’on juge imbécile, abrutie. Donc, par extension, un _cuistre_, ça peut aussi être quelqu’un qui manque de savoir-vivre, quoi !


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¡Mi hija es un sabihondo! _Cuistre_ es un término que en el 99 % de los casos remite a los hombres. N. del T


Yo me olvidaría de las estadísticas:

** *Equivaldría a decir _¡mi hija es un sabelotodo!_ Históricamente, el sustantivo _cuistre_ se ha empleado sobre todo en masculino y aplicado a sujetos masculinos, pero se documenta también su uso con referencia a sujetos femeninos.


----------



## totor

Sí, todo eso está claro, Azarosa, y por otra parte no es su significado lo que me preocupa, sino el género, que precisamente es lo más importante en lo que dice la madre, y por añadidura a una colega que pasa casualmente a su lado:


totor said:


> *Ma* fille est *un* cuistre !


(El subrayado es mío).

Y posteriormente se dice ella misma


totor said:


> j’ai fini par me dire que le mot important dans cette apostrophe est le mot « cuistre », du fait de sa signification, certes, mais surtout en raison de son genre grammatical, le masculin – qui le rend difficilement accordable avec le sujet de la phrase « ma fille ».


Y no sé si voy a agregar lo que decís, José:


swift said:


> pero se documenta también su uso con referencia a sujetos femeninos.


porque ya está implícito y lo más relevante en la nota es resaltar el género masculino dirigido a una chica.

Inmediatamente después de la frase que yo transcribí, la hija dice (en mi traducción):

_Yo acababa de realizar un acto reprensible desde el punto de vista del saber verdadero, y la sanción que mi madre había encontrado espontáneamente era mi exclusión del femenino._


----------



## Azarosa

Claro, @totor; si entiendo bien su punto, en una nota al pie pondría que su uso mayoritario era en masculino para la época a que alude la autora, teniendo en cuenta que la madre de Françoise Balibar le diría eso en los años 60, verdad?


----------



## Lamarimba

totor said:


> Yo acababa de realizar un acto reprensible desde el punto de vista del saber verdadero, y la sanción que mi madre había encontrado _espontáneamente _era mi exclusión del femenino.


Eso mismo hago yo con alguna amiga cuando me hace perder la paciencia. _Eres *un* borric*o*_, le digo. La excluyo no sólo del género femenino, sino del género humano. Que Dios me perdone.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
estuve pensando que si asumimos que "cuistre" toma aquí básicamente el sentido de "pedante", que era una palabra desconocida para la protagonista cuando su madre la empleó y que, además, se usa casi exclusivamente con el género masculino, un posible candidato en español que reúne esos requisitos es "dómine", cuya segunda acepción en el DRAE es:
2. m. despect. Persona que, sin mérito para ello, adopta el tono de maestro.
Un inconveniente es que dómine tiene el sentido original de "maestro" y "cuistre" de "valet".

En fin, ahí lo dejo y, si no sirve para nada, poubelle.


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> su uso mayoritario era en masculino para la época a que alude la autora


Bueno, 'cuistre' fue masculino desde su aparición en la lengua, principios del siglo XVII, y lo siguió siendo toda su larga vida (de no ser así no se me habría ocurrido poner este hilo).

Claro que eso no implica que existen eventuales apariciones en femenino, como nos dijo Swift, y que, como dirían mis profesores de la prehistoria, son las excepciones que confirman la regla.


Lamarimba said:


> Eso mismo hago yo con alguna amiga cuando me hace perder la paciencia. _Eres *un* borric*o*_, le digo.


Voilà!!!


chlapec said:


> Un inconveniente es que dómine tiene el sentido original de "maestro" y "cuistre" de "valet".


Pero también el género masculino, Chlapec, lo que sería perfecto en mi caso, de no ser que obligaría a todos los lectores (o por lo menos al 99 % de ellos  ) a buscar la palabreja en el diccionario.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Históricamente, el sustantivo _cuistre_ se ha empleado sobre todo en masculino y aplicado a sujetos masculinos, pero se documenta también su uso con referencia a sujetos femeninos.


Sí, lo voy a usar, @swift, ¡pero con el agregado de 'ocasionalmente'! (O 'muy ocasionalmente' ).


----------



## swift

¡A mandar, doctor! ¡Feliz domingo!


----------



## totor

¡Otro tanto para todo el mundo!


----------



## swift

Creo que sigue sin entenderse la consulta de @totor: no preguntaba por la traducción de “cuistre”; buscaba confirmar si es un sustantivo que se emplea únicamente en masculino y aplicado a sujetos masculinos.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Creo que sigue sin entenderse la consulta de @totor: no preguntaba por la traducción de “cuistre”; buscaba confirmar si es un sustantivo que se emplea únicamente en masculino y aplicado a sujetos masculinos.


Es verdad; yo misma me atuve a la línea final de su consulta (_Si se le quiere dcir algo en ese sentido antedicho, ¿qué se le dice? ¿Pédante?_). Pero, en fin, como ha quedado demostrado en tantas ocasiones en estos foros, somos varios los seguidores del refrán “el creique y el penseque son amigos del tonteque”. Qué bueno que le ha encontrado la vuelta.


----------



## swift

Azarosa said:


> yo misma me atuve a la línea final de su consulta


Que apunta a la misma inquietud: ¿cuál sería el equivalente femenino?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> me pregunto, pues, si jamás se aplica 'cuistre' a una mujer.
> 
> Si se le quiere décir algo en ese sentido antedicho, ¿qué se le dice? ¿Pédante?


*Un bas-bleu, *término  reservado a las mujeres.

Opinión personal: _pédant_ y _cuistre _no son términos intercambiables. Cuistre es algo más peyorativo.


----------



## chlapec

swift said:


> Creo que sigue sin entenderse la consulta de @totor: no preguntaba por la traducción de “cuistre”; buscaba confirmar si es un sustantivo que se emplea únicamente en masculino y aplicado a sujetos masculinos.


Si es así, la pregunta hubiera debido dirigirse a *Français Seulement*. Trop tard, maintenant.


----------



## Azarosa

swift said:


> Que apunta a la misma inquietud: ¿cuál sería el equivalente femenino?


A mí me encantó la sugerencia de @chlapec; y creo que podría funcionar apelando a un circunloquio, a alguna expresión del tipo: _*¡Vaya un...!*_ (_dómine_, por ejemplo); o bien _*Mi hija es todo un *oráculo_ (en el sentido de la 3a. acepción: Persona cuya opinión se estima mucho por su gran sabiduría).


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> “el creique y el penseque son amigos del tonteque”


¡¡¡Muy bueno, Azarosa, ese sí que no lo conocía!!!


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Un bas-bleu


Curioso, querida Athos, un


Athos de Tracia said:


> término reservado a las mujeres


y de género masculino.

Podía entender el masculino de 'cuistre' porque el sustantivo remitía a los oficios originales, como


chlapec said:


> "dómine"


----------



## Mister Draken

Azarosa said:


> “el creique y el penseque son amigos del tonteque”.



Tampoco lo conocía.
 👏 👏 👏


----------



## Nanon

Athos de Tracia said:


> *Un bas-bleu, *término  reservado a las mujeres.


Lo lamento, pero no lo veo como equivalente femenino de _cuistre, _al menos no al 100%. Según los diccionarios, _les bas-bleus_ son mujeres pedantes con pretensiones literarias, estigmatizadas porque son - o quieren ser - cultas en vez de dedicarse a "cosas de mujeres": seducción, elegancia y/u oficios de la casa. _Un cuistre_ es un pedante orgulloso de su saber, el cual puede ser real o pretendido, por lo que podemos encontrar la asociación_ cuistre + ignorant_, que es imposible    hasta ahora no encontré con _bas-bleu_.


----------



## Azarosa

Nanon said:


> Lo lamento, pero no lo veo como equivalente femenino de _cuistre, _al menos no al 100%. Según los diccionarios, _les bas-bleus_ son mujeres pedantes con pretensiones literarias, estigmatizadas porque son - o quieren ser - cultas en vez de dedicarse a "cosas de mujeres": seducción, elegancia y/u oficios de la casa. _Un cuistre_ es un pedante orgulloso de su saber, el cual puede ser real o pretendido, por lo que podemos encontrar la asociación_ cuistre + ignorant_, que es imposible   hasta ahora no encontré con _bas-bleu_.


Les_ bas-bleus_ serían _les précieuses ridicule_s, imagino entonces.. Siendo así, claro, no es _cuistre_.


----------



## Nanon

Tampoco son exactamente las _précieuses ridicules _de Molière, "mezcolanza de preciosas y de coquetas" movidas por el deseo de ascensión social...


----------



## Azarosa

Nanon said:


> Tampoco son exactamente las _précieuses ridicules _de Molière, "mezcolanza de preciosas y de coquetas" movidas por el deseo de ascensión social...


Conozco la obra, no era necesario su enlace a la obra en español, pero gracias de todos modos. De todas formas, sigo pensando que la expresión "Mi hija es todo un dómine" o "¡vaya un dómine que resultó mi hija!", sobre el aporte de @chlapec, es la mejor alternativa.


----------



## Nanon

Azarosa said:


> Conozco la obra, no era necesario su enlace a la obra en español


Por supuesto que sí, pero el contenido de los foros es de, y para, todos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Nanon said:


> Lo lamento, pero no lo veo como equivalente femenino de _cuistre, _al menos no al 100%.


No te falta razón en cuanto a las pretensiones literarias pero según el Robert:



> SYNONYMES​bas-bleu adjectif​[péjoratif, vieilli] pédant, cuistre (littéraire)


bas-bleu - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert

Por otra parte, me parece que tanto la _bas-bleu_ como el _cuistre_ son pedantes y ridículos.

En realidad, en otro contexto, el _cuistre_ correspondería al *Maestro Liendre. *


----------



## Azarosa

Nanon said:


> Por supuesto que sí, pero el contenido de los foros es de, y para, todos


Entiendo, sí, pero la errónea asociación fue mía, por eso mi comentario. Y realmente pensé que _précieuse ridicule_ podía ser un muy buen sucedáneo de _cuistre_, en femenino (_analpha-bête _de moi.  ..!)


----------



## Azarosa

Athos de Tracia said:


> No te falta razón en cuanto a las pretensiones literarias pero según el Robert:
> 
> 
> bas-bleu - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert
> 
> Por otra parte, me parece que tanto la _bas-bleu_ como el _cuistre_ son pedantes y ridículos.
> 
> En realidad, en otro contexto, el _cuistre_ correspondería al *Maestro Liendre. *


En los países de este lado del charco solemos referirnos al _Maestro Siruela, que no sabe leer y puso escuel_a, según reza una de las variantes del refrán popular. (Nota Bene: Siruela, sí, con S.)


----------

